# Wanderweg automatisch für Mtbs verboten?



## Freistiler (23. Oktober 2007)

Salu!

Meine Frage bezieht sich speziell auf die im Saarland immer zahlreicher angelegten "Premiumwege" wie der Felsenweg im Hochwald, die Tafeltour oder beispielsweise der Schluchtenpfad: Sind diese, als dekorierte Wanderwege, im Saarland automatisch für Räder gesperrt? Auch wenn kein Schild explizit darauf hinweist? Weiß jemand da über Ge- oder Verbote was zu erzählen?
Merci, F.


----------



## flyingscot (23. Oktober 2007)

Im Prinzip ist es relativ kompliziert dies allgemein herauszufinden.

Im Waldgesetz in Saarland ist das Befahren von Wegen erlaubt. Dies kann aber wiederum durch regionale Erlasse eingeschränkt werden. Und auch die Definition was ein Weg ist, ist häufig nicht genau festgelegt. In Niedersachen sind explizit "Waldrückepfade und Fußpfade" ausgenommen.

Am Brocken im Harz gab es z.B. den Fall: Der Weg darf laut Waldgesetz befahren werden, die Strecke war sogar als Mountainbike-Weg ausgewiesen, aber die Statuten des Nationalparks verbieten die Benutzung mit dem Fahrrad....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas H (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

erstmal: Radfahren im Saarland ist im Wald geregelt im NatSchG §4. Da heißt es u.a.:

"(1) Das Betreten der freien Landschaft zum Zwecke der naturbezogenen und naturverträglichen Erholung ist jedermann auf eigene Gefahr gestattet. Landwirtschaftlich genutzte Flächen (einschließlich Sonderkulturen) dürfen während der Nutzzeit nur auf vorhandenen Wegen betreten werden; als Nutzzeit gilt die Zeit zwischen Bestellung, Aufwuchs und Ernte.

Zum Betreten gehören auch das Spielen und ähnliche Betätigungen in der freien Landschaft, soweit sie nicht mit dem Einsatz von Motorkraft verbunden sind. Betreten in Form von Reiten, Radfahren, Ski- und Schlittenfahren darf im Wald nur auf Wegen stattfinden."

Weiter unten steht dann:

"Das Betreten kann aus wichtigen Gründen, insbesondere aus solchen des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege, zum Schutz der Erholungssuchenden, zur Vermeidung erheblicher Schäden oder zur Wahrung schutzwürdiger Interessen der Grundstücksbesitzer von der unteren Naturschutzbehörde im Benehmen mit der Gemeinde eingeschränkt oder untersagt werden."

D.h. Gemeinden oder die Naturschutzbehörde können Wege nur für bestimmte Gruppen freigeben, hier also Wanderer mit der Begründung des Schutzes vor Radfahrern. Aber: wenn Rad fahren nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, ist es auf allen Wegen erlaubt. In Kirkel am Felsenpfad steht ausdrücklich ein Schild nur Fußgänger.

Aber das Waldgesetz des Saarlandes sieht in §25 folgendes vor:

Betreten des Waldes
(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zweck der naturverträglichen Erholung ist jedermann gestattet. Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen sowie das Reiten im Wald ist nur auf Wegen und Straßen gestattet. Wege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie *Fußpfade **sind keine Wege.*

(2) Die Kennzeichnung von Wegen im Wald als Wander-, Reit- oder Fahrradwege bedarf der Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers.
*
Die Kennzeichnung bewirkt nicht den Ausschluss anderer Nutzungsarten.*

Damit kannst Du fahren wo Du willst, auf Singletrails aber muss fahren nicht erlaubt sein, wird aber meist geduldet. In Ba-Wü glaube ich dagegen gibt es die Regel, das nur dort gebikt werden darf wo ein MTB quer auf den Weg geht

Vom Gesetz abgesehen: Respekt und Höflichkeit gegenüber anderen ermöglicht an den meisten Stellen das fahren.

Ohne Gewähr. Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Freistiler (23. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Ausführung, AndreasH, die Wege von denen ich spreche sind ja ausdrücklich als Wanderwege deklariert, also keine Singletrails die mit der Zeit entstanden sind, sondern zur "Naherholung" und für den Tourismus entstandene Pfade. Teilweise werden zwar alte, bereits bestandene Trails eingebaut, das komplette Netz ist jedoch namentlich ausgeschildert. Somit dürfte ja dann eine Nutzung zu Rad, Pferd oder sonstwie nicht selbstverständlich verboten sein.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mich noch an den Brief vom Umweltbeauftragten der Gemeinde Losheim  erinnert:
http://www.nmbiking.de/wp/?p=881#more-881


----------



## Freistiler (23. Oktober 2007)

Danke für den Link, Rücksicht auf Wanderer ist natürlich selbstverständlich. Sollten sich wohl alle Biker im Hochwald auf die Fahnen schreiben, wenn Radler dort weiterhin gern gesehen werden wollen.
Gruß, F.


----------



## Andreas H (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

nur so am Rande - Ihr verfolgt vermutlich auch den Fred "Pure Sabotage" und den Fred "Permanente in St. Ingbert"? 

Witzig, wenn man den Gesetzestext liest und sich dann anschaut was Wanderer so alles anstellen... Deshalb: lieber langsam und anständig, höflich und gesittet fahren, dann drohen uns keine Verbote.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Freistiler (23. Oktober 2007)

Naja, sagen wir mal so: Langsam und gesittet wenn Unbeteiligte in der Nähe sind...(-;


----------



## Culcla (24. Oktober 2007)

Also wir sind am Sonntag den Litermont Sagenweg gefahren und waren zu allen Wanderern nett und freundlich. 
Wie es in den Wald schallt, so schallt es auch wieder heraus.
Ich hatte sogar für Gesprächsstoff geführt, weil ich mich vor den Augen von 2 Wanderen schön auf die Nase gelegt habe


----------

